# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  DBIF_RSQL_SQL_ERROR  with Exception  CX_SY_OPEN_SQL_DB user PIAFUSER

## mbalaramireddy

Hi Friends,

We are facing a issue in our ECC Production system , getting too many dumps with  DBIF_RSQL_SQL_ERROR  with Exception  CX_SY_OPEN_SQL_DB user PIAFUSER.
please find the belwo error detals.

Runtime Errors         DBIF_RSQL_SQL_ERROR
Exception              CX_SY_OPEN_SQL_DB

Short text
    SQL error in the database when accessing a table.

User................ "PIAFUSER"
Language Key........ "E"
Program............. "/DIGOFF/CL_HR01_ARB_AVT_EXT===CP"

 Database error text........: "SQL0302N The value of a host variable in the
  EXECUTE or OPEN statement is too large for its corresponding use.
  SQLSTATE=22003 row=1"
 Internal call code.........: "[RSQL/INSR//DIGOFF/ARB_AVT ]"
 Please check the entries in the system log (Transaction SM21).

Information on where terminated
    Termination occurred in the ABAP program "/DIGOFF/CL_HR01_ARB_AVT_EXT===CP" -
     in "/DIGOFF/IF_HR01_ARB_AVT_EXT~CREATE_ARB_AVTALE".
    The main program was "SAPMSSY1 ".

    In the source code you have the termination point in line 36
    of the (Include) program "/DIGOFF/CL_HR01_ARB_AVT_EXT===CM001".
    The termination is caused because exception "CX_SY_OPEN_SQL_DB" occurred in
    procedure "/DIGOFF/IF_HR01_ARB_AVT_EXT~CREATE_ARB_AVTALE" "(METHOD)", but it
     was neither handled locally nor declared
    in the RAISING clause of its signature.

    The procedure is in program "/DIGOFF/CL_HR01_ARB_AVT_EXT===CP "; its source
     code begins in line
    1 of the (Include program "/DIGOFF/CL_HR01_ARB_AVT_EXT===CM001 ".

sm21 log details:

09:36:45 DIA  000 820 PIAFUSER                                 BY  4 Database error -302 at INS access to table /DIGOFF/AR
09:36:45 DIA  000 820 PIAFUSER                                 BY  0 > SQL0302N The value of a host variable in the EXECUTE or OPE
09:36:45 DIA  000 820 PIAFUSER                                 BY  0 > statement is too large for its corresponding use.
09:36:45 DIA  000 820 PIAFUSER                                 BY  0 > SQLSTATE=22003 row=1
09:36:45 DIA  000 820 PIAFUSER                                 AB  0 Run-time error "DBIF_RSQL_SQL_ERROR" occurred
09:36:45 DIA  000 820 PIAFUSER                                 AB  1 > Short dump "120912 093645 dap-dof- erp01_EP1_00" generated

can you please suggest me , how to solve this issue.

regards,
balaram

----------

